# Vote on the Radio Times poll for them to play Ding Dong The Witch is Dead



## stuff_it (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...-the-witch-is-dead-on-the-official-chart-show

The poll is right down the bottom.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 12, 2013)

that's the birmingham mail.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 12, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> that's the birmingham mail.


No it isn't. Not anymore.


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

> Radio 1 controller Ben Cooper writes to explain why the station won't be playing the song in full: "I’ve therefore decided exceptionally that we should treat the rise of the song, based as it is on a political campaign to denigrate Lady Thatcher’s memory, as a news story. So we will play a brief excerpt of it in a short news report during the show which explains to our audience why a 70-year-old song is at the top of the charts. Most of them are too young to remember Lady Thatcher and many will be baffled by the sound of the Munchkins from the Wizard of Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the utter contempt the r1 controller clearly holds their listeners in is telling. what a cunt.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 12, 2013)

killer b said:


> the utter contempt the r1 controller clearly holds their listeners in is telling. what a cunt.


Do you think the people who have downloaded the clip/song are mainly radio 1 listeners?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 12, 2013)

89% yes out of 9,000 votes


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2013)

The irony is with this BBC fence sitting is they've attracted the very same publicity they're attempting to curb. It's richard bacon/frankie goes to hollywood all over again.


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Do you think the people who have downloaded the clip/song are mainly radio 1 listeners?


no. this was the bit that showed the contempt



> _Most of them are too young to remember Lady Thatcher and many will be baffled by the sound of the Munchkins from the Wizard of Oz._


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 12, 2013)

killer b said:


> no. this was the bit that showed the contempt


 
I am sure a newsbeat reporter will explain all the facts in an entirely non-contemptible way.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

> Supporters of Baroness Thatcher are hoping to propel a rival song, the Notsensibles' 1979 track I Love Margaret Thatcher, to number one, as a move against the anti-Thatcher anthem Ding Dong the Witch is Dead.


 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...hem-aiming-to-rival-witch-song-in-charts.html

it's at no 2 on amazon already   ..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bestsellers...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=05T07KXJ7T30PCREW550

tory's have more money than us  the cunts


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

So the tories try to get a song that is a pisstake of the tories to #1.

I want the BBC to refuse to play a second of this ding-dong song and offer a pompous patronising little homily explaining why.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 12, 2013)

moochedit said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...hem-aiming-to-rival-witch-song-in-charts.html
> 
> it's at no 2 on amazon already  ..
> 
> ...


 
It's a considerably better song.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> So the tories try to get a song that is a pisstake of the tories to #1.
> 
> I want the BBC to refuse to play a second of this ding-dong song and offer a pompous patronising little homily explaining why.


apparently they are playing about 4 seconds of it followed by the pompous patronising little homily


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> So the tories try to get a song that is a pisstake of the tories to #1.


really?


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> So the tories try to get a song that is a pisstake of the tories to #1.
> 
> I want the BBC to refuse to play a second of this ding-dong song and offer a pompous patronising little homily explaining why.


surely they don't have any choice? jumped too soon by the looks of it.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

moochedit said:


> really?


Yep. I think i may get behind this one.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 12, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> The irony is with this BBC fence sitting is they've attracted the very same publicity they're attempting to curb. It's richard bacon/frankie goes to hollywood all over again.


 
You'd think the Daily Malignancy/Torygraph/conservative central office had never heard of the Streisand effect...


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

moochedit said:


> really?


what do you think?



> I'm in love with Margaret Thatcher
> I'm in love with Margaret Thatcher
> I'm in love ...with Maggie T
> I'm in love with Margaret Thatcher
> ...


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

I loved how the beeb kept referring to it as "a certain song" on the news last night!


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2013)

killer b said:


> what do you think?


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

this whole thing is ace tbf. the establishment repeatedly outing themselves as cunts, uttely clueless about what to do about anything. i love it.


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

the notsensibles played at my mate's pub a few weeks ago. no fucker went. fucking timing eh?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Apr 12, 2013)

Nearly 90%


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

The BBC's conduct is unforgivable about this.

The chart show is supposed to represent the people's choice, but they've decided to make that choice for us.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 12, 2013)

editor said:


> The BBC's conduct is unforgivable about this.
> 
> The chart show is supposed to represent the people's choice, but they've decided to make that choice for us.


In a way it's a good thing, it shows people that it's not a 'public service' broadcaster.


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

it's great. their feet are so full of bullet holes there's mainly just hole now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2013)

I can't believe they actually caved. Fuck's sake


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2013)

you talk like there was ever a plan to resist...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 12, 2013)

Why must the tories interfere with the free market via the state in this way? Only fans of dictatorships carry on like that. They are worse than Mugabe.


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 13, 2013)

Another ding dong poll
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/poll/2013/apr/12/ding-dong-the-witch-is-dead


----------



## story (Apr 13, 2013)

Eddie Mair interviewing Ben Cooper this afternoon on PM:

http://audioboo.fm/boos/1326753-eddie-mair-interviews-radio-1-controller-pm-programme-bbc-radio-4


Cooper suggests that Ding Dong is disrespectful, and if the song chosen by the pranksters was, for instance, Shipbuilding by Elvis Costello, then they might have considered playing it.

(Listen from 4'40")

So that's next week's campaign sorted, then.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

story said:


> Eddie Mair interviewing Ben Cooper this afternoon on PM:
> 
> http://audioboo.fm/boos/1326753-eddie-mair-interviews-radio-1-controller-pm-programme-bbc-radio-4
> 
> ...


_If that is the case, would it not be be simpler,_
_If the BBC simply dissolved the charts_
_And played what they want?_


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 13, 2013)

Loved this ... link it all over the place.






Nice job ...


----------



## story (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> _If that is the case, would it not be be simpler,_
> _If the BBC simply dissolved the charts_
> _And played what they want?_


 
Well, quite.

Paul Gambaccini earlier said that the question does not arise: the charts are a statement of fact, and should therefore not be subject to editorial decisions. The charts stand, and should be reported.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 13, 2013)

Twitter rumours that the Notsensibles are donating the proceeds to CISWO. Someone tell me that this true


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2013)

Ground Elder said:


> Twitter rumours that the Notsensibles are donating the proceeds to CISWO. Someone tell me that this true


*hopes*


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

Ground Elder said:


> Twitter rumours that the Notsensibles are donating the proceeds to CISWO. Someone tell me that this true


Ah, the irony. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B009LTV8TI/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 13, 2013)

Having now had a read of their tweets I suspect not


----------



## Gmart (Apr 13, 2013)

This track represents a voice which evidently has a strength which, if ignored, makes a mockery of freedom of expression in the UK. By deciding to change the rules to prevent its playing, those in authority are saying that freedom of expression as a principle is less important than expediency. Rude or disrespectful it may be, but that is one of the prices of a free society, and by failing to stick to (or to recognise) this principle the UK and the BBC shows the UK up to be an oligarchy.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Apr 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Ah, the irony.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B009LTV8TI/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


 

I didn't know whether to vote 1 star or 5 stars, and as a result, I entered a 'divide by zero' state... I've been sat here, staring at the stars for the past hour!


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

Gmart said:


> This track represents a voice which evidently has a strength which, if ignored, makes a mockery of freedom of expression in the UK. By deciding to change the rules to prevent its playing, those in authority are saying that freedom of expression as a principle is less important than expediency. Rude or disrespectful it may be, but that is one of the prices of a free society, and by failing to stick to (or to recognise) this principle the UK and the BBC shows the UK up to be an oligarchy.


They are not changing the rules.  When was the last time you listened to the chart show on the BBC? When was the last time you listened to Radio 1?


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> _If that is the case, would it not be be simpler,_
> _If the BBC simply dissolved the charts_
> _And played what they want?_


Not sure why this in italics. Perhaps they are lyrics rather than your words but what are the music charts to do with the BBC? How are they in a position to dissolve them?


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

story said:


> Well, quite.
> 
> Paul Gambaccini earlier said that the question does not arise: the charts are a statement of fact, and should therefore not be subject to editorial decisions. The charts stand, and should be reported.


There doesn't seem to be any issue with whether the chart will be reported or not. The issue is only whether they will bother to play all the songs. They haven't done so for a long while now, so I don't really see it as a major issue, especially as the majority of those listening to the chart show probably aren't interested in a 54 second song.


----------



## clicker (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> the majority of those listening to the chart show probably aren't interested in a 54 second song.


 
I reckon they would be this week.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

clicker said:


> I reckon they would be this week.


Ok. Perhaps I should have phrased it as the majority of those who normally listen to the show. Even so and even if they played the 54 second song in full, I can't imagine that too many people are that bothered to tune in to the show for 54 seconds.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

I'd have more interest in them playing the song if they had used the Sammy Davis Jr version.


----------



## clicker (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Ok. Perhaps I should have phrased it as the majority of those who normally listen to the show. Even so and even if they played the 54 second song in full, I can't imagine that too many people are that bothered to tune in to the show for 54 seconds.


 
Really ? I imagine they would.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

clicker said:


> Really ? I imagine they would.


This is 2013, isn't it? The age of people listening or tape recording the chart show to hear the latest hits passed quite some time ago.


----------



## clicker (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> This is 2013, isn't it? The age of people listening or tape recording the chart show to hear the latest hits passed quite some time ago.


 
I don't think this week, listener wise / interest wise , is comparative to an average week in chart land.


----------



## Gmart (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> They are not changing the rules. When was the last time you listened to the chart show on the BBC? When was the last time you listened to Radio 1?


I was under the impression that the top five was routinely played in full. Is this not the case? Is the number one still always played in full?


----------



## ymu (Apr 13, 2013)

This is just fucking hilarious. Can't ban it cos last time they did that sales hit the roof. Can't just play it because the Tories would explode. Have to make a fucking huge news story out of why it's in the charts and why they don't know what the fuck to do about it, and in doing so point the kids to the real protest songs of the time too (hey, Adele, that's what real artists do instead of whinging about their taxes).

Go us.


----------



## ymu (Apr 13, 2013)

Such an ironic, yet somehow perfect, choice for the Tory counter-struggle. The fuckin' pervs.

Ding Dong!  the witch is dead

or

_Ding Dong!_  <letch>


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 31350


You can practically smell the desperation of the Scum


----------



## ymu (Apr 13, 2013)

I dunno why they're saying it's only 51' though. It's the best part of 3 minutes here, and all of it works :


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Not sure why this in italics. Perhaps they are lyrics rather than your words but what are the music charts to do with the BBC? How are they in a position to dissolve them?


 

Never heard thse brecht lines on the 1953 east berlin uprising?

_Some party hack decreed that the people_
_had lost the government's confidence_
_and could only regain it with redoubled effort._
_If that is the case, would it not be be simpler,_
_If the government simply dissolved the people_
_And elected another?_

Indeed, what are the BBC to do with the charts.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> They are not changing the rules. When was the last time you listened to the chart show on the BBC? When was the last time you listened to Radio 1?


As such an avid listener maybe you could tell us the last time they refused to play the number one song? Or refused to play _any_ song and replaced it with a spoken word explanation of why they are doing something different for that specific song?


----------



## cdg (Apr 13, 2013)

Which download supplier do they use for this official chart?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> There doesn't seem to be any issue with whether the chart will be reported or not. The issue is only whether they will bother to play all the songs. They haven't done so for a long while now, so I don't really see it as a major issue, especially as the majority of those listening to the chart show probably aren't interested in a 54 second song.


You seem to be suggesting here that is now normal practice - as such an avid listener can you let us know if this really is the case?

And no the issue is not whether they "will bother to play all the songs" - it's about whether they play one specific song.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Ok. Perhaps I should have phrased it as the majority of those who normally listen to the show. Even so and even if they played the 54 second song in full, I can't imagine that too many people are that bothered to tune in to the show for 54 seconds.


Which is utterly irrelevant to anything.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> This is 2013, isn't it? The age of people listening or tape recording the chart show to hear the latest hits passed quite some time ago.


Utterly irrelevant to the topic under discussion.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Rather rubbish late night defence of the BBC's decision there maltin. Pretty feeble show.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 13, 2013)

The BBC don't usually play the number one in full? Bollocks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

lord lee trafford? no me niether

reminds us this morning that this song is 'in this place entirely artificially put their by a very small minority of activists'

lol, ya rly


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it looking likely it'll be number one then? I wouldn't be surprised with all the great publicity Louise Mensch has given it.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

ymu said:


> I dunno why they're saying it's only 51' though. It's the best part of 3 minutes here, and all of it works :


That isn't the version apparently in the charts.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> As such an avid listener maybe you could tell us the last time they refused to play the number one song? Or refused to play _any_ song and replaced it with a spoken word explanation of why they are doing something different for that specific song?


Where did I say I was an avid listener? Per the news reports I can see, it isn't forecast to be number one. If it were number one, I think they should play it, but it's not an important issue in my life whether they do or not. 

The BBC do have form for not playing certain records though. In this instance, they are not saying they are banning it and will play 10% of it. I really don't see why anyone would be that interested in listening to the chart show. less than 2 million bother to currently and I can't se a big increase in listenership to hear 54 seconds that people can download for themselves. It all seems to me largely a fuss about nothing but glad you are interested in such trivia.


----------



## readergirl (Apr 13, 2013)

Voted.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

cdg said:


> Which download supplier do they use for this official chart?


It is not a download chart. It's a combination of sales of singles and downloads. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UK_Singles_Chart

I imagine for the download element, they use figures from most of the major legal Uk download sellers.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Where did I say I was an avid listener? Per the news reports I can see, it isn't forecast to be number one. If it were number one, I think they should play it, but it's not an important issue in my life whether they do or not.
> 
> The BBC do have form for not playing certain records though. In this instance, they are not saying they are banning it and will play 10% of it. I really don't see why anyone would be that interested in listening to the chart show. less than 2 million bother to currently and I can't se a big increase in listenership to hear 54 seconds that people can download for themselves. It's all seems to me largely a fuss about nothing but glad you are interested in such trivia.


Where did _anyone_ say they were an avid listener? Yet you tried to use the fact that the people you were replying to and the people who bought the song are not avid listeners to undermine their argument that it should be played. You can't have it both ways.

Seemed important enough to drive you to make a series of late night posts shot through with logical holes and irrelevances.

It doesn't matter what you think about people being interested in listening in the chart show - that's yet another irrelevance. Can you think of any other examples from your historical research where they have refused to play a song and instead replaced it with a tiny excerpt and a spoken word explanation of their action?


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Where did _anyone_ say they were an avid listener? Yet you tried to use the fact that the people you were replying to and the people who bought the song are not avid listeners to undermine their argument that it should be played. You can't have it both ways.
> 
> Seemed important enough to drive you to make a series of late night posts shot through with logical holes and irrelevances.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you think about people being interested in listening in the chart show - that's yet another irrelevance. Can you think of any other examples from your historical research where they have refused to play a song and instead replaced it with a tiny excerpt and a spoken word explanation of their action?


I was responding to one individual who said they were changing the rules which seemed to me to imply that they believe that all the songs were still played. 

Where were the logical holes? I can understand your claim that some are irrelevant but in my opinion, the whole issue (and the charts themselves generally) is irrelevant. 

For your last question, I suggest that you ask Paul Gambaccini. I don't know what the BBC have done in each instance in the past when there are songs in the chart that they won't play but it has happened quite a lot. If you are trying to claim it's historic that they will feature a news item rather than play the song in full, then yes, you are probably right. Well done.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

Gmart said:


> I was under the impression that the top five was routinely played in full. Is this not the case? Is the number one still always played in full?


It seems they normally play only the top 10 in full nowadays and this is done by video rather than being sound only. I guess that's perhaps why they are going down this route of having a news segment including clip of the song instead of showing it all. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/proginfo/2013/03/jameela_jamil.html

The article I was reading last night suggested that they don't bother to play some of the songs that have been in the chart a while (which I took to mean at all positions in the chart) but perhaps that has changed following the format restructure earlier this year.


----------



## 2hats (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> The article I was reading last night suggested that they don't bother to play some of the songs that have been in the chart a while (which I took to mean at all positions in the chart) but perhaps that has changed following the format restructure earlier this year.


 
I wonder how often they've not played a new entry to the top ten, let alone top 5/3, or straight in at number one?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 13, 2013)

scifisam said:


> The BBC don't usually play the number one in full? Bollocks.


 
They always play it in full!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

the last time I can recall a song getting pulled was ebeneezer goode and even then it took the numpties a week before they realised the song was about disco biscuits


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> the last time I can recall a song getting pulled was ebeneezer goode and even then it took the numpties a week before they realised the song was about disco biscuits


Was just looking at that. Seems the The Shamen pulled its release whilst it was still number one. 

So I reckon the last time a number one wasn't played due to controversy was Relax in 1984.


----------



## Gmart (Apr 13, 2013)

I like that the powers that be feel driven to ensure that the record is not played, against tradition. People are evidently sick of the rosy picture painted of Thatcher, and are expressing this through buying this record as a f*** you to those who seem able to ignore the great unwashed under normal circumstances. 

Every now and then the fact that the UK is an oppressive, elitist oligarchy suddenly comes into view, and leads to a lot of embarrassed shuffling and spluttering while the status quo re-asserts itself.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 13, 2013)

Gmart said:


> I like that the powers that be feel driven to ensure that the record is not played, against tradition. People are evidently sick of the rosy picture painted of Thatcher, and are expressing this through buying this record as a f*** you to those who seem able to ignore the great unwashed under normal circumstances.


You are aware of how few songs you have to sell nowadays to have a hit?

This article suggests 20,000 have bought it. Not exactly a fuck you from the UK public. More a "meh". 

http://www.channel4.com/news/ding-dong-wizard-of-oz-margaret-thatcher-digital-protest


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Was just looking at that. Seems the *The Shamen pulled its release* whilst it was still number one.
> 
> So I reckon the last time a number one wasn't played due to controversy was Relax in 1984.


 

any reason why given? Seems odd to pull a track at the height of its popularity...


----------



## story (Apr 13, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Ok. Perhaps I should have phrased it as the majority of those who normally listen to the show. Even so and even if they played the 54 second song in full, I can't imagine that too many people are that bothered to tune in to the show for 54 seconds.



Well maybe they should. Maybe it will trigger some questions about why this person was so divisive, and why she continues to kick up such strong emotional reactions across the board. What she did, and the results of that, are still impacting on us, and also on the young'uns too. Those who gathered to protest about education cuts, and those who rioted and looted two years ago, those who are coming out of university and school with a dearth of opportunities, who are growing up in a country where a scramble for wealth is the only way up, who are on minimum wage without much hope of ever getting ahead, those who are deciding that it's too financially risky to go to university, or whose parents can't afford the school uniform, or a holiday: maybe they'll start to develop some awareness of the importance of standing up for their rights, fighting for their rights, organising and protesting.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 13, 2013)

> *Laurie Penny* ‏@*PennyRed*  15h
> Ok, what bastard sent me that song. You know what song. I want no part of your little Itunes battle.
> *  Collapse  *
> 
> ...



https://twitter.com/PennyRed
*was it anyone from here?   *


----------



## Sunray (Apr 13, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## renegadechicken (Apr 13, 2013)

I am a bit perplexed that given Thatcher's and therefore the Government's view regarding Nelson Mandela, and the BBC's explanation on why they are only part playing Ding Dong...why didn't the BBC ban the Free Nelson Mandela song, whilst they are censoring ding dong's airplay....it makes no sense...oh wait......


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 14, 2013)

The ding dong thing is giving me much joy.

The likes of the mail and fuck witted tory mps have driven the sales up and now the bbc is banning it - but explaining to its young listeners that this thatcher women they been hearing praised to the skies by the media for the past week was an object of virulent hatred for many people. They may not know about the miners strike or the poll tax - but they will instantly understand and enjoy the fact that the government and media are being trolled big time.

The right wing really are idiots aren't they? Do they really expect a wave of popular anger at the thatcher haters for insulting her memory?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 14, 2013)

deadline passed and witch is dead is no1 on amazon,play.com and itunes  ....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bestsellers-MP3-Downloads/zgbs/dmusic/digital-music-track
http://www.apple.com/euro/itunes/charts/top10songs.html
http://www.play.com/Music/MP3-Download-Track/6-/TopSellers.html

apparently this is from the tory facebook group trying to buy the notsensibles tune....


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 14, 2013)

This week keeps getting better.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> any reason why given? Seems odd to pull a track at the height of its popularity...



Mr C gave this reason in a Guardian article. 



> If we hadn't become the first band in British pop history to delete a single while it was at No 1 [for four weeks, in September 1992], because it was messing up our release schedule, it may well have sat there for months.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2012/mar/05/ebeneezer-goode-shamen

Looking at the chart archives, LSI was in the charts from 18 July 1992 to 29 August 1992. Ebeneezer Goode entered the charts the following week at number 6 and rose to number 1 on 19 September and stayed there for 4 weeks. 

It then fell to 3, 8 then 29th on the chart of 31 October. On the 7 November, their next single, Boss Drum entered the chart. 

Seems a strange claim that they deleted Ebeneezer Goode around 10 October to avoid messing up their release schedule if their next single wasn't released until 7 November. 

I also had difficulty finding evidence of any BBC ban of the song. Wikipedia mentions an initial ban but not really sure what this means and can't find any contemporaneous accounts of the story.


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2013)

Seems as if 'I'm in love with MT" charts the BBC will play it in full as it doesn't contravene editorial guidelines 


I think it would have been better to choose another song that Ding Dong..


----------



## ymu (Apr 14, 2013)

Ding Dong is perfect. It's for celebrating! How the fuck it contravenes editorial guidelines when a song about wanking over Thatcher doesn't, is beyond me.

In the '80s the BBC were quite happy to play a song about wanting to live long enough to tramp the dirt down on her grave, and now they're getting silly about this. Down the pan, indeed.


----------



## Voley (Apr 14, 2013)

moochedit said:


> apparently this is from the tory facebook group trying to buy the notsensibles tune....
> 
> View attachment 31382


My God I hope that's real.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 14, 2013)

So Ding Dong got to number 2 then, not bad. They played 5 seconds of it but they played all of 'I'm in love with Maggie Thatcher' still not realising that it was another anti Thatcher song  That one came in at 38.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 14, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> So Ding Dong got to number 2 then, not bad. They played 5 seconds of it but they played all of 'I'm in love with Maggie Thatcher' still not realising that it was another anti Thatcher song  That one came in at 38.


#35, and the notsensibles was supported by the Jugend thatcher, as seen above in this thread


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 14, 2013)

Complaint made


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Complaint made


What did you complain about?


----------



## ymu (Apr 14, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Complaint made


That's genius. 

<goes off to make a complaint>


----------



## scifisam (Apr 14, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> So Ding Dong got to number 2 then, not bad. They played 5 seconds of it but they played all of 'I'm in love with Maggie Thatcher' still not realising that it was another anti Thatcher song  That one came in at 38.



FFS. They couldn't even hold back on playing all of (what appears to be on the surface) a pro-Thatcher song, even though that's surely really fucking obviously political.


----------



## renegadechicken (Apr 14, 2013)

Aye i just complained about that too on their complaints page

I know it won't do any good but still............


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I just complained. Ended with "I thought you were supposed to be Marxists", for shits and giggles. Pricks.


----------



## ymu (Apr 14, 2013)

Complaint sent. I asked for an apology for playing a song which reduces her to a sex object and thus insults all women in their efforts to avoid insulting one very powerful one.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 14, 2013)

Two political campaigns to get tracks into charts,
One uses a show tune which infers joy at the demise of a witch
The other describes someone becoming sexually excited at the sight of a politician on tv
 Guess which one is played in full and which is banned by the impartial BBC?


----------



## sptme (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone else think the charts were rigged again? Ding dong was top of Amazon and iTunes so how come its not No1


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2013)

Pretty damn emphatic vote:


----------



## ymu (Apr 15, 2013)

Very emphatic. The Tory base is 30%, so either the oldsters didn't vote or Tory voters have a wicked sense of humour.


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## barney_pig (Apr 16, 2013)

This just received:
"Dear Mr WILLIAMS

Thanks for contacting us with your concerns regarding ‘The Official Chart with Jameela Jamil’ broadcast on 14 April 2013.

We raised concerns about this edition of the programme with BBC Radio 1, who have responded as follows:

“Bearing in mind the pressure on resources, this response strives to address the majority of concerns raised by people, but we apologise in advance if not all of the specific points you’ve mentioned have been answered in the manner you prefer. Please be assured the BBC Radio 1 Management Team read a daily report of complaints and issues raised regarding all of our shows, including ‘The Official Chart’ show.

Our position on ‘Ding Dong! The Witch is Dead’ is explained in a blog written by BBC Radio 1’s Controller Ben Cooper prior to the broadcast of the programme as follows:

“There are times as Controller of Radio 1 when you find yourself caught between a rock and a hard place. The rise up the charts of the Judy Garland song ‘Ding Dong! The Witch is Dead’ is one of those moments.

I find the campaign to promote the song in response to the death of Baroness Thatcher as distasteful as anyone and I’ve thought long and hard about how to respond.

On one side there is the understandable anger of large numbers of people who are appalled by this campaign. On the other there is the question of whether the chart show – which has run since the birth of Radio 1 in 1967 – can ignore a high new entry which clearly reflects the views of a big enough portion of the record buying public to propel it up the charts. Above all, in the middle of this furore is a grieving family.

Nobody at Radio 1 wishes to cause offence but nor do I believe that we can ignore the song in the chart show, which is traditionally a formal record of the biggest selling singles of the week. That in turn means that all songs in the chart become an historic fact.

I’ve therefore decided exceptionally that we should treat the rise of the song, based as it is on a political campaign to denigrate Lady Thatcher’s memory, as a news story. So we will play a brief excerpt of it in a short news report during the show which explains to our audience why a 70-year-old song is at the top of the charts. Most of them are too young to remember Lady Thatcher and many will be baffled by the sound of the Munchkins from the Wizard of Oz.

To ban the record from our airwaves completely would risk giving the campaign the oxygen of further publicity and might inflame an already delicate situation.”

Some people have also contacted us to say they were unhappy that ‘I’m In Love With Margaret Thatcher’ by the Notsensibles was played during the show. This song was part of The Official Chart on Sunday and there were no editorial reasons not to play it.”

We trust this explains our view on your concerns and thanks again for taking the time to contact the BBC. 

Kind Regards

BBC Complaints

www.bbc.co.uk/complaints

NB This is sent from an outgoing account only which is not monitored. You cannot reply to this email address but if necessary please contact us via our webform quoting any case number we provided."


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 16, 2013)

So their response to your complaint was to say that they did what you were complaining about.

a: I would like to complain about your kid hitting my kid.
b: Ok, my kid hit your kid.


----------



## youngian (Apr 16, 2013)

> So we will play a brief excerpt of it in a short news report during the show which explains to our audience why a 70-year-old song is at the top of the charts. Most of them are too young to remember Lady Thatcher and many will be baffled by the sound of the Munchkins from the Wizard of Oz.


 
Sounds like Radio One is still busy patronising its audience. They at least used have John Peel as a respite.


----------



## where to (Apr 16, 2013)

youngian said:
			
		

> Sounds like Radio One is still busy patronising its audience. They at least used have John Peel as a respite.



He said the same about you too.


----------



## ymu (Apr 16, 2013)

That's a fucking ridiculous response from Radio 1. Assuming the complainant finds it distasteful too? What the fuck business is it of theirs to decide that anyway? And to respond by playing another song, which actually names her and was written to take the piss out of her by reducing her to a fucking sex object is total .

I am going to complain again, about their response to these complaints.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2013)

ymu said:
			
		

> That's a fucking ridiculous response from Radio 1. Assuming the complainant finds it distasteful too? What the fuck business is it of theirs to decide that anyway? And to respond by playing another song, which actually names her and was written to take the piss out of her by reducing her to a fucking sex object is total .
> 
> I am going to complain again, about their response to these complaints.



Odd you coming onto a thread to make a point about sexism


----------



## ymu (Apr 16, 2013)

I am not too gutless to say what I want to say on the relevant thread, it's true.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2013)

ymu said:
			
		

> I am not too gutless to say what I want to say on the relevant thread, it's true.



Really? You have kept that quiet.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 16, 2013)

There were no editorial reasons not to play I'm in love with margaret thatcher? How the hell do their spurious reasons for not playing Ding Dong not apply to that song?


----------

